# Bitis nasicornis @ Hamm?



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

A mate of mine is going to Hamm and asked if I knew if anyone would be selling any _Bitis nasicornis,_ I don't but do any of you lot?

:lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have seen them at hamm, but only in march, didnt see any in december.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't remember seeing any last time, but have before. Not sure about breeders though, sorry.

Plenty of gabonica, though!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I have seen them at hamm, but only in march, didnt see any in december.


Cheers, don't suppose you know any breeders or is it a case of checkin on Terrastatika and hoping for the best?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

PM'd: victory:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

what kinda prices are they over there


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Check with this guy..

Giftschlangen-Kampa | Import, Export und Handel mit Giftschlangen (Elapidae, Crotalidae, Viperidae)


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Morbid said:


> Check with this guy..
> 
> Giftschlangen-Kampa | Import, Export und Handel mit Giftschlangen (Elapidae, Crotalidae, Viperidae)


Cheers Miqe :no1:


Jonny:
Bitis nasicornis Ghana semiadult140 Euro​Bitis nasicornis Uganda juvenil150 Euro​


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you wanna ask Al Hyde, he has a big female ready to breed so might have some offspring later in the year.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorted, cheers


----------

